# Commercials that annoy you so much (currently)



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 27, 2007)

The title says it all. Just either post a link to or describe the commercial that really irritates you and/or you hate so much.
And preferably a reason as to why it does. 

Mine is that damn KIA commercial with that guy dancing There's only so many times I can actually watch it before I start to turn hissy. One thing that's really wrong with it, for me anyways, is the music. Another is that stupid thing with the water. Plus I really don't like KIA that much to begin with. Or there commercials.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 27, 2007)

i hate the Verizon commercial w/ the chick that gets a pony for Xmas


----------



## Huey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hummer commercials in general - specifically the ones that play montages of disasters, claiming that Hummers save lives by going places people with other cars can't (into Katrina for instance).

The Burger King "Whopper experiment" commercials. People who like whoppers don't like the competition's? And they're gullible? And fat? And they needed hidden cameras to reveal all this?


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 27, 2007)

1) ANY of those horribly shallow and materialistic diamond commercials. If a fuggin shiny rock excites you THAT much, please reevaluate your priorities. Every kiss should NOT begin with KAY. It should begin with LOVE. :evil:
2) Lexus commercials. I hate the piano music in it. It makes me twitch.
3) That Johnnie Walker whiskey commercial where all you can see is the label name, the ice, and the liquid. :?
4) The Crown Royal commercials where the martini olives act as "eyes". It looks like they are "staring" at the glass of Crown on the rocks because they are "Jealous" of it. :?
5) Yet ANOTHER liquor commercial. Probably whiskey. This woman asks for it on the rocks, being all flirty with the bartender. Then at the end she pulls out a piece of ice from the glass and sucks on it as if it were...ya know... one of the bartenders icy balls. His eyes get all big. She's too skinny and homely looking. Not a fun thing to watch. :shock:
6) Anything that uses jingle bells or butchered Christmas songs, or ANY Christmas song for that matter. GO AWAY DECEMBERWEEN! :evil:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 27, 2007)

I have TiVo...what's a commercial?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is3icfcbmbs&feature=related <-- This one.


----------



## Esplender (Dec 27, 2007)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is3icfcbmbs&feature=related <-- This one.



*MOTHERFUCKER BEAT ME TO IT*


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 27, 2007)

Ask the makers of HeadOn to try MY miracle product:
PistolOn
Apply directly to the temple


You know, HeadOn DOES work... In order for the product to be effective, you MUST apply it with a blank expression while facing East.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Dec 27, 2007)

headon heahon


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 27, 2007)

I HATE ALL CAR COMMERCIALS.


----------



## Esplender (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztzPlgm_S4w&feature=related


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 28, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztzPlgm_S4w&feature=related



That was the creepiest sh*t I've seen all day. What a mouth-breather.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2007)

Most car commercials. Especially that one where the guy is jogging, and he sees a path that branches of the trail, and being the independent and adventurous being that he is, takes that one. He eventually arrives at his shiny new car parked in some random clearing. I dunno. Something about that really annoys me. Probably because the guy just screams "prick!"


----------



## Magica (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8hyjEGkm-A and all of its variants


----------



## Oni (Dec 28, 2007)

omgosh hilarious!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBpXVwarmM[/youtube]


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 28, 2007)

* I'M HERE TO TELL YOU ABOUT THE POWER OF OXI-CLEAN! *


----------



## net-cat (Dec 28, 2007)

"Extendze Male Enhancement"

Every time it comes on, I can't help but notice that it's very carefully worded in a way that they don't actually promise that their product does anything.

"If it didn't do something amazing, could we afford to do this," indeed.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 28, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> * I'M HERE TO TELL YOU ABOUT THE POWER OF OXI-CLEAN! *



Any commercial this idiot does is annoying.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 28, 2007)

Major pumping required.


----------



## JockeyFox (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwVaLFbLFOM

and the techno remix --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGooQ8yYC0c


----------



## Faabio (Dec 28, 2007)

Any female hygienic commercial...

oh oh!

And herpes commercials *cringe*


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 28, 2007)

i hate those commercials that tell you about a magic pill that will treat your depression, blood pressure, or whatevr.....

cuz the side effects are much worse than the illness itself!!!


			
				Esplender said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztzPlgm_S4w&feature=related




gah!! THAT waz scary....:shock:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 28, 2007)

This is another bad one. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYX_zhlTDr8


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 28, 2007)

Was gonna say Cilit Bang but got beaten to it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHiDr6KdD28
AAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## JockeyFox (Dec 28, 2007)

ramsay_baggins said:
			
		

> Was gonna say Cilit Bang but got beaten to it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHiDr6KdD28
> AAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!



rawr!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 29, 2007)

I think all furniture and Kia car commercials as well as the newer Geico commercials are pretty damned stupid.


----------



## Aden (Dec 29, 2007)

How about cologne / "fragrance" commercials? Man, those are all the same, and all horrible. A bunch of adjectives on voiceover, some b/w images of a muscled body, and some random other scenes, and then a picture of the cologne at the end. Bonus points if it's named after some foreign guy with a velvety-smooth name.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 29, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> How about cologne / "fragrance" commercials? Man, those are all the same, and all horrible. A bunch of adjectives on voiceover, some b/w images of a muscled body, and some random other scenes, and then a picture of the cologne at the end. Bonus points if it's named after some foreign guy with a velvety-smooth name.



Faaaabiooo...*says so in a sexy smooth alto voice*

Actually, to be honest, I like that commercial especially when he growls at her when she is expecting him to be hot and suave and sexxy.


----------



## Faabio (Dec 29, 2007)

That bastard stole my name *grumble*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 18, 2008)

OMG! Have to say this:
Head on! Apply directly to the forehead?
and also those commercials for that movie Atonement. I mean, it's good to advertise, but there's like one every second


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 18, 2008)

The commericial where a wolf eats a bird, spits it out and starts singing. It's not as annoying as all those Kia ones, but it's up there.


----------



## Renian (Jan 18, 2008)

Any and all commercial for prescriptions, car lots, and the PS3 in decreasing order of dislike.

Prescriptions - A doctor should know what type of drug is best, not the drug company.

Car Lots - Most of them are obnoxious, self-important, and give really crappy deals.

PS3 - Two main reasons. One, it's kind of like watching a shiny black oil slick spreading randomly. Two, I hate music that is basically someone screaming into a microphone.


----------



## Paxyn (Jan 19, 2008)

Anything Billy Mays does makes me want to die a little. Just stick your fuckin' dick in that Oxi-Clean if you love it so much, and shave that fuckin' weird carpet beard you have going on there.

HEAD ON, APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD
HEAD ON, APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD
HEAD ON, APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD

HELLO LITTLE BOYS LITTLE TOYS IT'S THE SHIT YOU BELIEVE IN SWEAT RUNNING DOWN YOUR FACE GONNA MOVE GONNA MAKE YOU *edited out for some reason* HOLD ON TO MEEEEE PRETTY BABY
Shut the fuck UP Razr2. Not only do you not have enough vowels, but you probably break even worse than the first Rzr phone, and your screen is not so sharp it can cut the clothes off of a very gay model and a somewhat homely bitch, and STOP COMING ON THREE TIMES EVERY COMMERCIAL BREAK GOD

Do you ever feel slightly less than ecstatic?
Do you ever just 'Not feel good' one day?
Do you ever have a bad day?
Ever?
Well, then you need to medicate that, because it's not normal to be upset with your life.
EXTATIBONALOLICOSHOTALOL.
Side effects may include headaches, nausea, fever, head rushes when you stand up, sexual side effects, anal leakage, spontaneous combustion and an increased chance to be abducted by aliens. If you find your skin turning yellow please contact your doctor as this can be the symptom of a rare but serious side effect.

OH LOL IT'S THE PEPTO-BISMOL COMMERCIAL AUDITIONS OH THESE ARE SOOO FUNNY OLOLOL
No they're not, and they only play ONE. The same one every time, every commercial break. Pepto-Bismol must have had like a ten dollar budget or something.

That commercial for the Bacon Egg Lettuce Tomato at Tim Horton's.
#1: DRUHUR WUT HAZ DAT GOT ON ET?
#2: Bacon, Egg, Lettuce, and Tomato. It's a BLT with Egg.
#1: OHZ I TINK AI WANT OEN. BAKN EG LET?
#2: Just call it a BELT.
#1: OHZ. WAI? .____.
#2: Bacon Egg Lettuce Tomato.
#1: BZOKAI ACRONYM NIEC. ^_____^' DURHUR

IF IT'S A FUCKING BLT AND THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS THAT IT HAS AN EGG IN IT HOW COME THAT'S SO FUCKING HARD TO REMEMBER AAAUHGUGHUSGI

Any McDonald's commercial. Any. I HATE that Justin Timberlake 'i'm lovin' it' thing. WHY IS IT IN ALL LOWERCASE?


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 19, 2008)

the bloody anti-piracy ad's on dvd are so annoyoing!!!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MTbX1aMajow&feature=related

and im gunna snipe this prick one of these days..
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PHGE7bO6Mg8&feature=related


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 19, 2008)

The old essential2 ads (thank god they're gone)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oPOIpCGoIHI
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_y-F6A5x-hI

Every single musical Freecreditreport.com ad
here's a sample of the campaign
http://youtube.com/watch?v=YWnUmpQhiOw


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 19, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:
			
		

> Was gonna say Cilit Bang but got beaten to it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHiDr6KdD28
> AAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!



i hear the frosties advert, jason get my gun, yeh the grenade launcher.


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 20, 2008)

The Mcdonald's Rap song commerical about mcnuggets...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-lOyZKmRRuI&feature=related


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 20, 2008)

It's Lots of Lots of Lots of Lots of Lots of Lots of Lots of Lots of Lots of Lots of Trains!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=C_vCjZfmkLM


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

I cannot stand any Geico commercial. I hate that little british lizard. 

On the reciprocal however, I love the snickers dark bar commercial with the viking.
Snickers Viking


----------



## Dayken (Jan 20, 2008)

"Hi, I'm a Mac." "And I'm a PC."


----------



## Paxyn (Jan 20, 2008)

They made me taste 
Just like Strawberry
You're gonna love the taste of me

blah blah blah blah
STRAWBERRY FLAVE
It's our new FAVE

What the FUCK is a FLAVE? All this Flava-Flav bullshit. Flave is STUPID and should under no circumstances be used. Ever.


----------



## Magica (Jan 20, 2008)

Check out Toby's new trick! This was funny at first, but since they constantly show it, it got boring: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wul2qgpq_4g


----------

